# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  حوار مابين اميرة مرح ارجو منك الدخول ؟؟؟

## وردة حلاوية

مشكورين ع مروركم الحلوة ..
بس انا ماحب احد يفشلني او يحرجني كل واحد وواحاسيسا ...
اميرة مرح ترة كانت ماراح ادخل لانة الكلام عن جد يجرح وهدة مواسلوب تقولي الي عضؤ موجود في الشبكة ع الاقل تقولي كلام بس بي الااقة ومن دون احاسيس ...
اتمني انك تكملي كلامك معي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو وردة 

انت الي حساسة اسوي 

اميرة اسلوبها اوك وما فيه سي 

وتستخدمه مع الجميع 

يمكن انت حساسة او حاطه في بالس ان الكل راح يغجب بتصاميمس اوك

بس الواقع سي ثان وكل واحد ورأيه

وما اظن ان اميرة غلطت بس الله يسامحها لو كانت تقصد سي 

ولو تسوفين الكلام الي اكتبه اني ادا ما عجبني سي وس تقولين

واني مثلا ما اجامل اقول هدا قديم او ما عجبني او يبغاله سغل اوووو 

اسفة على تدخلي بس ما اعتقد ان في خطأ عسان يتصلح

وكلنا خوات وهالأيام الزينبية ارجوا ان تتصافى القلوب خيه

----------


## Princess

مرحباا 
عفاف تسلمي يالغلا كفيتي ووفيتي
وتمام انش وقفتي في صفي وقلتي ان هذا اسلوبي مع الجميع
شهاده منش غاليه علي والله يعطيش الف عافيه 
خيه ورده
شكلش حساسه وايد فعلا ..
اني ذكرت ان انتقادي وكلامي كان بدافع النصح والتصحيح وليس التجريح.. 
و قدمت اعتذاري لش في نفس موضوع تصاميمش..وفي موضوعش الثاني بالعام..
وراويتهم اكثر من شخصيه خبيره في الفتوشوب اخذت رايهم..
لقو انتقادي في محله ومافي تجريح!!
و استغربو وبكل صراحه العنوان اللي حاطتنه انتين وسألوني سؤال: 
اميره .. لو هي كانت حاطه العنوان .. المصممه المبتدئه ورده..
او حاطه العنوان.. ابغى رايكم في اول تجاربي 
هل راح يكون لش نفس الرد؟؟ 
جاوبتهم بالطبع لا ,, بيكون بطريقه اخرى .. كونش مبتدئه غير لما تكتبي مبدعه..
رحم الله امرء عرف قدر نفسه 
انتين كتبتي مبدعه..
جاش الأنتقاد على حجم الموضوع ..
بس بالأخير وضحت وجهة نظري
اني حسيتش مبتدئه
او انش تستخفي بالقسم بقولة مبدعه..!! 
وجهة نظر لا اكثر .. وكلمن شاف الموضوع وافقني كلامي .. 
خيه اني حطوني بهالقسم مو على شان اجامل واقوول حلوو وابداع للشي العدل واللي مو عدل..
هذي مهي امانه ولا فيها تطوير للي ابدي رايي على شان مصلحته.. 
كثيره هي التصاميم اللي انتقدتها
كثيرين اللي خذو كلامي بروح رياضيه وطورو نفسهم للأفضل
وليهم كل شكري وامتناني واحترامي.. 
بالأخير ..
هذا القسم مو قسم فتح مواضيع وحوارات 
ولا قوانين المنتدى تسمح بهالشي 
فخلاص ما راح ارد في هالموضوع مره ثانيه
واذا شفت كثرة القيل والقال في هالمساحه
بضطر لقفل الموضوع تماشيا مع القوانين ومو على شان اي شي لا سمح الله

لأني عارفه مافتحتي هالموضوع وطلبتي النقاش فيه الا لطيبة قلبش
لو انش عكس هيك كان حملتي علي وما بينتي زعلش ولا تكلمتي
وسويتي زي ما ممكن يسوي غيرش يترك المنتدى وهيك حركات 


اتمنى يصفى قلبش خيه ناحيتي
لأن نيتي صافيه وما قصدي الا الأصلاح..
صفى لش جزيل شكري وتقديري
ماصفى شي راجع لش وبراحتش .. الله العليم بنيتي وباللي بالقلوب.. 
اكرر شكري لعفاف الهدى.. 
وحللوني وابرو ذمتي 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------

